# Argentina's new president



## Ice29

when will the UK tell argentina's new president... that yes you will give up argentina's claim to the falkland islands, or we're going to war, and we'll kick argentina's asses again ?


Oh and btw..

If Argentina's new president at that time would say something to the effect of...
"Fine, have your imperial islands...  don't come to us for a damn thing ever again"..


I would tell the Argentines this.

Great.
That's terrific.

Argentina never did a damn thing for anybody, anywhere in the world, and its also one of the hotspots for Nazi fugitives.
You're one of those 3rd world  "tropical paradises"  loaded with what propagandists say is   "agriculture"...
But like the rest of them, is loaded with not agriculture... but religion, disease and poverty.

We need Argentina like humanity needs a new nickel back album...

So here's what you can do... go fuck yourselves.
We're done here.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ice29 said:


> when will the UK tell argentina's new president... that yes you will give up argentina's claim to the falkland islands, or we're going to war, and we'll kick argentina's asses again ?
> 
> 
> Oh and btw..
> 
> If Argentina's new president at that time would say something to the effect of...
> "Fine, have your imperial islands...  don't come to us for a damn thing ever again"..
> 
> 
> I would tell the Argentines this.
> 
> Great.
> That's terrific.
> 
> Argentina never did a damn thing for anybody, anywhere in the world, and its also one of the hotspots for Nazi fugitives.
> You're one of those 3rd world  "tropical paradises"  loaded with what propagandists say is   "agriculture"...
> But like the rest of them, is loaded with not agriculture... but religion, disease and poverty.
> 
> We need Argentina like humanity needs a new nickel back album...
> 
> So here's what you can do... go fuck yourselves.
> We're done here.


^ Totally insane post.

So are you a Trump, Cruz, or Rubio supporter?


----------



## Ice29

TheOldSchool said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when will the UK tell argentina's new president... that yes you will give up argentina's claim to the falkland islands, or we're going to war, and we'll kick argentina's asses again ?
> 
> 
> Oh and btw..
> 
> If Argentina's new president at that time would say something to the effect of...
> "Fine, have your imperial islands...  don't come to us for a damn thing ever again"..
> 
> 
> I would tell the Argentines this.
> 
> Great.
> That's terrific.
> 
> Argentina never did a damn thing for anybody, anywhere in the world, and its also one of the hotspots for Nazi fugitives.
> You're one of those 3rd world  "tropical paradises"  loaded with what propagandists say is   "agriculture"...
> But like the rest of them, is loaded with not agriculture... but religion, disease and poverty.
> 
> We need Argentina like humanity needs a new nickel back album...
> 
> So here's what you can do... go fuck yourselves.
> We're done here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Totally insane post.
> 
> So are you a Trump, Cruz, or Rubio supporter?
Click to expand...


I voted for Bernie Sanders


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ice29 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when will the UK tell argentina's new president... that yes you will give up argentina's claim to the falkland islands, or we're going to war, and we'll kick argentina's asses again ?
> 
> 
> Oh and btw..
> 
> If Argentina's new president at that time would say something to the effect of...
> "Fine, have your imperial islands...  don't come to us for a damn thing ever again"..
> 
> 
> I would tell the Argentines this.
> 
> Great.
> That's terrific.
> 
> Argentina never did a damn thing for anybody, anywhere in the world, and its also one of the hotspots for Nazi fugitives.
> You're one of those 3rd world  "tropical paradises"  loaded with what propagandists say is   "agriculture"...
> But like the rest of them, is loaded with not agriculture... but religion, disease and poverty.
> 
> We need Argentina like humanity needs a new nickel back album...
> 
> So here's what you can do... go fuck yourselves.
> We're done here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Totally insane post.
> 
> So are you a Trump, Cruz, or Rubio supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I voted for Bernie Sanders
Click to expand...

Oh Christ... shouldn't you be getting ready for bed then?


----------



## my2¢

Shouldn't we stick with the Monroe-Doctrine and support Latin-American countries in conflict with European powers?


----------



## Ice29

my2¢ said:


> Shouldn't we stick with the Monroe-Doctrine and support Latin-American countries in conflict with European powers?



How about you stick with getting the white house burned down, and new York nuked ?
European powers are the world buddy.
I suggest you get used to it.


Because nobody gives a fuck what your little rinky dink 2 classroom school with your n!gger teacher taught you...
Europe is where weapons, military and technology and economics is born and is from.
And we're far the fuck ahead of anybody else.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ice29 said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't we stick with the Monroe-Doctrine and support Latin-American countries in conflict with European powers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you stick with getting the white house burned down, and new York nuked ?
> European powers are the world buddy.
> I suggest you get used to it.
> 
> 
> Because nobody gives a fuck what your little rinky dink 2 classroom school with your n!gger teacher taught you...
> Europe is where weapons, military and technology and economics is born and is from.
> And we're far the fuck ahead of anybody else.
Click to expand...

This is why I miss the rep system.  Because someone might accidentally think this guy's posts are worth a damn in the future.


----------



## Ice29

TheOldSchool said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't we stick with the Monroe-Doctrine and support Latin-American countries in conflict with European powers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you stick with getting the white house burned down, and new York nuked ?
> European powers are the world buddy.
> I suggest you get used to it.
> 
> 
> Because nobody gives a fuck what your little rinky dink 2 classroom school with your n!gger teacher taught you...
> Europe is where weapons, military and technology and economics is born and is from.
> And we're far the fuck ahead of anybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I miss the rep system.  Because someone might accidentally think this guy's posts are worth a damn in the future.
Click to expand...



Are you on my side ?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ice29 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't we stick with the Monroe-Doctrine and support Latin-American countries in conflict with European powers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you stick with getting the white house burned down, and new York nuked ?
> European powers are the world buddy.
> I suggest you get used to it.
> 
> 
> Because nobody gives a fuck what your little rinky dink 2 classroom school with your n!gger teacher taught you...
> Europe is where weapons, military and technology and economics is born and is from.
> And we're far the fuck ahead of anybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I miss the rep system.  Because someone might accidentally think this guy's posts are worth a damn in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on my side ?
Click to expand...

Whatever side you're on is a terrible one.


----------



## Ice29

TheOldSchool said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't we stick with the Monroe-Doctrine and support Latin-American countries in conflict with European powers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you stick with getting the white house burned down, and new York nuked ?
> European powers are the world buddy.
> I suggest you get used to it.
> 
> 
> Because nobody gives a fuck what your little rinky dink 2 classroom school with your n!gger teacher taught you...
> Europe is where weapons, military and technology and economics is born and is from.
> And we're far the fuck ahead of anybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I miss the rep system.  Because someone might accidentally think this guy's posts are worth a damn in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on my side ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever side you're on is a terrible one.
Click to expand...


And what is terrible about the people's vote on the Falkland islands ?
They're not Spanish and they're not Hispanic, and they have the right to be governed by who they want...
And we will crush any motherfucker out there who wants to obstruct a democratic process.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ice29 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't we stick with the Monroe-Doctrine and support Latin-American countries in conflict with European powers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you stick with getting the white house burned down, and new York nuked ?
> European powers are the world buddy.
> I suggest you get used to it.
> 
> 
> Because nobody gives a fuck what your little rinky dink 2 classroom school with your n!gger teacher taught you...
> Europe is where weapons, military and technology and economics is born and is from.
> And we're far the fuck ahead of anybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I miss the rep system.  Because someone might accidentally think this guy's posts are worth a damn in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on my side ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever side you're on is a terrible one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is terrible about the people's vote on the Falkland islands ?
> They're not Spanish and they're not Hispanic, and they have the right to be governed by who they want...
> And we will crush any motherfucker out there who wants to obstruct a democratic process.
Click to expand...

Do you live there?


----------



## Ice29

TheOldSchool said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you stick with getting the white house burned down, and new York nuked ?
> European powers are the world buddy.
> I suggest you get used to it.
> 
> 
> Because nobody gives a fuck what your little rinky dink 2 classroom school with your n!gger teacher taught you...
> Europe is where weapons, military and technology and economics is born and is from.
> And we're far the fuck ahead of anybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I miss the rep system.  Because someone might accidentally think this guy's posts are worth a damn in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on my side ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever side you're on is a terrible one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is terrible about the people's vote on the Falkland islands ?
> They're not Spanish and they're not Hispanic, and they have the right to be governed by who they want...
> And we will crush any motherfucker out there who wants to obstruct a democratic process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you live there?
Click to expand...


3,000 people who make up the entire country of the Falkland islands said they will remain british.

And I'm from Pennsylvania, USA.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ice29 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I miss the rep system.  Because someone might accidentally think this guy's posts are worth a damn in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on my side ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever side you're on is a terrible one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is terrible about the people's vote on the Falkland islands ?
> They're not Spanish and they're not Hispanic, and they have the right to be governed by who they want...
> And we will crush any motherfucker out there who wants to obstruct a democratic process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you live there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3,000 people who make up the entire country of the Falkland islands said they will remain british.
Click to expand...

They may.  The people they stole their land and resources from probably have a different opinion.


----------



## Ice29

TheOldSchool said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on my side ?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever side you're on is a terrible one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is terrible about the people's vote on the Falkland islands ?
> They're not Spanish and they're not Hispanic, and they have the right to be governed by who they want...
> And we will crush any motherfucker out there who wants to obstruct a democratic process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you live there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3,000 people who make up the entire country of the Falkland islands said they will remain british.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They may.  The people they stole their land and resources from probably have a different opinion.
Click to expand...


Come get it back.
See what happens when you try faggot.

We got the Falkland islands, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and more, and we're going nowhere.

So come try to get it back faggot boy.


----------



## Ice29

TheOldSchool said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on my side ?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever side you're on is a terrible one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is terrible about the people's vote on the Falkland islands ?
> They're not Spanish and they're not Hispanic, and they have the right to be governed by who they want...
> And we will crush any motherfucker out there who wants to obstruct a democratic process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you live there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3,000 people who make up the entire country of the Falkland islands said they will remain british.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They may.  The people they stole their land and resources from probably have a different opinion.
Click to expand...



Come get it back.
See what happens when you try faggot.

We got the Falkland islands, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and more, and we're going nowhere.

So come try to get it back faggot boy.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ice29 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever side you're on is a terrible one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is terrible about the people's vote on the Falkland islands ?
> They're not Spanish and they're not Hispanic, and they have the right to be governed by who they want...
> And we will crush any motherfucker out there who wants to obstruct a democratic process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you live there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3,000 people who make up the entire country of the Falkland islands said they will remain british.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They may.  The people they stole their land and resources from probably have a different opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come get it back.
> See what happens when you try faggot.
> 
> We got the Falkland islands, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and more, and we're going nowhere.
> 
> So come try to get it back faggot boy.
Click to expand...

Maybe the Argentinians will.  The sun sets all the time on the British empire now.


----------



## Ice29

TheOldSchool said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what is terrible about the people's vote on the Falkland islands ?
> They're not Spanish and they're not Hispanic, and they have the right to be governed by who they want...
> And we will crush any motherfucker out there who wants to obstruct a democratic process.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3,000 people who make up the entire country of the Falkland islands said they will remain british.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They may.  The people they stole their land and resources from probably have a different opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come get it back.
> See what happens when you try faggot.
> 
> We got the Falkland islands, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and more, and we're going nowhere.
> 
> So come try to get it back faggot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the Argentinians will.  The sun sets all the time on the British empire now.
Click to expand...


The fucking banana bending stupid, 3rd world Argentinians aint going to do a fucking damn thing besides get beat to shit.
The sun doesn't set on the people who made the world, and still doesn't have any competition whatsoever... buddy.
That is Europeans.

So you got your brain in your dick if you think we're going anywhere.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ice29 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3,000 people who make up the entire country of the Falkland islands said they will remain british.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They may.  The people they stole their land and resources from probably have a different opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come get it back.
> See what happens when you try faggot.
> 
> We got the Falkland islands, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and more, and we're going nowhere.
> 
> So come try to get it back faggot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the Argentinians will.  The sun sets all the time on the British empire now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fucking banana bending stupid, 3rd world Argentinians aint going to do a fucking damn thing besides get beat to shit.
> The sun doesn't set on the people who made the world, buddy.
> That is Europeans.
> 
> So you got your brain in your dick if you think we're going anywhere.
Click to expand...

"Brain in your dick."  Must be some weird european saying.  Don't worry, the U.S. will defend you pussies if you are threatened.  Probably.


----------



## Ice29

TheOldSchool said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3,000 people who make up the entire country of the Falkland islands said they will remain british.
> 
> 
> 
> They may.  The people they stole their land and resources from probably have a different opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come get it back.
> See what happens when you try faggot.
> 
> We got the Falkland islands, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and more, and we're going nowhere.
> 
> So come try to get it back faggot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the Argentinians will.  The sun sets all the time on the British empire now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fucking banana bending stupid, 3rd world Argentinians aint going to do a fucking damn thing besides get beat to shit.
> The sun doesn't set on the people who made the world, buddy.
> That is Europeans.
> 
> So you got your brain in your dick if you think we're going anywhere.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Brain in your dick."  Must be some weird european saying.  Don't worry, the U.S. will defend you pussies if you are threatened.  Probably.
Click to expand...



Just remember one thing...
The USA gets a lot of its capabilities from Europe, and Britain in Particular.
So if you think we're pussies, you been brainwashed by somebody named Schmidt, who came to America after his house got blown the fuck up.

And your bullshit with that is exactly the reason why I voted for Bernie Sanders to help to tell Indiana to go fuck themselves.

So kiss my Ass.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ice29 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> They may.  The people they stole their land and resources from probably have a different opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come get it back.
> See what happens when you try faggot.
> 
> We got the Falkland islands, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and more, and we're going nowhere.
> 
> So come try to get it back faggot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the Argentinians will.  The sun sets all the time on the British empire now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fucking banana bending stupid, 3rd world Argentinians aint going to do a fucking damn thing besides get beat to shit.
> The sun doesn't set on the people who made the world, buddy.
> That is Europeans.
> 
> So you got your brain in your dick if you think we're going anywhere.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Brain in your dick."  Must be some weird european saying.  Don't worry, the U.S. will defend you pussies if you are threatened.  Probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember one thing...
> The USA gets a lot of its capabilities from Europe, and Britain in Particular.
> So if you think we're pussies, you been brainwashed by somebody named Schmidt, who came to America after his house got blown the fuck up.
> 
> So kiss my Ass.
Click to expand...

The U.S. does not get any of its capabilities from Europe.  You would be typing that in German if we hadn't decided to save your bitch ass.


----------



## Ice29

TheOldSchool said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come get it back.
> See what happens when you try faggot.
> 
> We got the Falkland islands, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and more, and we're going nowhere.
> 
> So come try to get it back faggot boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Argentinians will.  The sun sets all the time on the British empire now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fucking banana bending stupid, 3rd world Argentinians aint going to do a fucking damn thing besides get beat to shit.
> The sun doesn't set on the people who made the world, buddy.
> That is Europeans.
> 
> So you got your brain in your dick if you think we're going anywhere.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Brain in your dick."  Must be some weird european saying.  Don't worry, the U.S. will defend you pussies if you are threatened.  Probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember one thing...
> The USA gets a lot of its capabilities from Europe, and Britain in Particular.
> So if you think we're pussies, you been brainwashed by somebody named Schmidt, who came to America after his house got blown the fuck up.
> 
> So kiss my Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The U.S. does not get any of its capabilities from Europe.  You would be typing that in German if we hadn't decided to save your bitch ass.
Click to expand...


Which is testament to the fact, you don't know sh!t about WW2... or American military weapons


----------



## skye

Ice29 said:


> when will the UK tell argentina's new president... that yes you will give up argentina's claim to the falkland islands, or we're going to war, and we'll kick argentina's asses again ?
> 
> 
> Oh and btw..
> 
> If Argentina's new president at that time would say something to the effect of...
> "Fine, have your imperial islands...  don't come to us for a damn thing ever again"..
> 
> 
> I would tell the Argentines this.
> 
> Great.
> That's terrific.
> 
> Argentina never did a damn thing for anybody, anywhere in the world, and its also one of the hotspots for Nazi fugitives.
> You're one of those 3rd world  "tropical paradises"  loaded with what propagandists say is   "agriculture"...
> But like the rest of them, is loaded with not agriculture... but religion, disease and poverty.
> 
> We need Argentina like humanity needs a new nickel back album...
> 
> So here's what you can do... go fuck yourselves.
> We're done here.





You are crazy OP

Argentina is a great country. beautiful, cultured and yes....Las Malvinas belong to Argentina.....

Colonialism is over.....haven't you heard OP?


----------



## Ice29

skye said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when will the UK tell argentina's new president... that yes you will give up argentina's claim to the falkland islands, or we're going to war, and we'll kick argentina's asses again ?
> 
> 
> Oh and btw..
> 
> If Argentina's new president at that time would say something to the effect of...
> "Fine, have your imperial islands...  don't come to us for a damn thing ever again"..
> 
> 
> I would tell the Argentines this.
> 
> Great.
> That's terrific.
> 
> Argentina never did a damn thing for anybody, anywhere in the world, and its also one of the hotspots for Nazi fugitives.
> You're one of those 3rd world  "tropical paradises"  loaded with what propagandists say is   "agriculture"...
> But like the rest of them, is loaded with not agriculture... but religion, disease and poverty.
> 
> We need Argentina like humanity needs a new nickel back album...
> 
> So here's what you can do... go fuck yourselves.
> We're done here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are crazy OP
> 
> Argentina is a great country. beautiful, cultured and yes....Las Malvinas belong to Argentina.....
> 
> Colonialism is over.....haven't you heard OP?
Click to expand...


I got news for ya.
Colonialism is over when you shit skinned retards beat white people.

Which isn't ever going to happen, so bring it the fuck on runt... and go back to the kitchen bitch, the men are having a discussion.


----------



## skye

Ice29 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when will the UK tell argentina's new president... that yes you will give up argentina's claim to the falkland islands, or we're going to war, and we'll kick argentina's asses again ?
> 
> 
> Oh and btw..
> 
> If Argentina's new president at that time would say something to the effect of...
> "Fine, have your imperial islands...  don't come to us for a damn thing ever again"..
> 
> 
> I would tell the Argentines this.
> 
> Great.
> That's terrific.
> 
> Argentina never did a damn thing for anybody, anywhere in the world, and its also one of the hotspots for Nazi fugitives.
> You're one of those 3rd world  "tropical paradises"  loaded with what propagandists say is   "agriculture"...
> But like the rest of them, is loaded with not agriculture... but religion, disease and poverty.
> 
> We need Argentina like humanity needs a new nickel back album...
> 
> So here's what you can do... go fuck yourselves.
> We're done here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are crazy OP
> 
> Argentina is a great country. beautiful, cultured and yes....Las Malvinas belong to Argentina.....
> 
> Colonialism is over.....haven't you heard OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got news for ya.
> Colonialism is over when you shit skinned retards beat white people.
> 
> Which isn't ever going to happen, so bring it the fuck on runt... and go back to the kitchen bitch, the men are having a discussion.
Click to expand...


Las Malvinas belong to Argentine.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Hey Mods can we get a Cultsmasher check?


----------



## Ice29

skye said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when will the UK tell argentina's new president... that yes you will give up argentina's claim to the falkland islands, or we're going to war, and we'll kick argentina's asses again ?
> 
> 
> Oh and btw..
> 
> If Argentina's new president at that time would say something to the effect of...
> "Fine, have your imperial islands...  don't come to us for a damn thing ever again"..
> 
> 
> I would tell the Argentines this.
> 
> Great.
> That's terrific.
> 
> Argentina never did a damn thing for anybody, anywhere in the world, and its also one of the hotspots for Nazi fugitives.
> You're one of those 3rd world  "tropical paradises"  loaded with what propagandists say is   "agriculture"...
> But like the rest of them, is loaded with not agriculture... but religion, disease and poverty.
> 
> We need Argentina like humanity needs a new nickel back album...
> 
> So here's what you can do... go fuck yourselves.
> We're done here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are crazy OP
> 
> Argentina is a great country. beautiful, cultured and yes....Las Malvinas belong to Argentina.....
> 
> Colonialism is over.....haven't you heard OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got news for ya.
> Colonialism is over when you shit skinned retards beat white people.
> 
> Which isn't ever going to happen, so bring it the fuck on runt... and go back to the kitchen bitch, the men are having a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas belong to Argentine.
Click to expand...



Falklands are British.
Or we'll beat the fucking shit out of Argentina again.


----------



## skye

Ice29 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when will the UK tell argentina's new president... that yes you will give up argentina's claim to the falkland islands, or we're going to war, and we'll kick argentina's asses again ?
> 
> 
> Oh and btw..
> 
> If Argentina's new president at that time would say something to the effect of...
> "Fine, have your imperial islands...  don't come to us for a damn thing ever again"..
> 
> 
> I would tell the Argentines this.
> 
> Great.
> That's terrific.
> 
> Argentina never did a damn thing for anybody, anywhere in the world, and its also one of the hotspots for Nazi fugitives.
> You're one of those 3rd world  "tropical paradises"  loaded with what propagandists say is   "agriculture"...
> But like the rest of them, is loaded with not agriculture... but religion, disease and poverty.
> 
> We need Argentina like humanity needs a new nickel back album...
> 
> So here's what you can do... go fuck yourselves.
> We're done here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are crazy OP
> 
> Argentina is a great country. beautiful, cultured and yes....Las Malvinas belong to Argentina.....
> 
> 
> 
> Colonialism is over.....haven't you heard OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got news for ya.
> Colonialism is over when you shit skinned retards beat white people.
> 
> Which isn't ever going to happen, so bring it the fuck on runt... and go back to the kitchen bitch, the men are having a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas belong to Argentine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Falklands are British.
> Or we'll beat the fucking shit out of Argentina again.
Click to expand...


Las Malvinas son Argentinas.


----------



## Ice29

skye said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when will the UK tell argentina's new president... that yes you will give up argentina's claim to the falkland islands, or we're going to war, and we'll kick argentina's asses again ?
> 
> 
> Oh and btw..
> 
> If Argentina's new president at that time would say something to the effect of...
> "Fine, have your imperial islands...  don't come to us for a damn thing ever again"..
> 
> 
> I would tell the Argentines this.
> 
> Great.
> That's terrific.
> 
> Argentina never did a damn thing for anybody, anywhere in the world, and its also one of the hotspots for Nazi fugitives.
> You're one of those 3rd world  "tropical paradises"  loaded with what propagandists say is   "agriculture"...
> But like the rest of them, is loaded with not agriculture... but religion, disease and poverty.
> 
> We need Argentina like humanity needs a new nickel back album...
> 
> So here's what you can do... go fuck yourselves.
> We're done here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are crazy OP
> 
> Argentina is a great country. beautiful, cultured and yes....Las Malvinas belong to Argentina.....
> 
> 
> 
> Colonialism is over.....haven't you heard OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got news for ya.
> Colonialism is over when you shit skinned retards beat white people.
> 
> Which isn't ever going to happen, so bring it the fuck on runt... and go back to the kitchen bitch, the men are having a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas belong to Argentine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Falklands are British.
> Or we'll beat the fucking shit out of Argentina again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas son Argentinas.
Click to expand...


You can say that until you're blue in the face.
The Falkland Islands are british and they are going to stay that way

Let me tell you something about the world.

Of the entire UN security council, all but one of them are White, and only two of them are undemocratic, and both are enemies of Nato and Nato is more powerful.
So go back to the kitchen, while the men debate.


----------



## skye

Ice29 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are crazy OP
> 
> Argentina is a great country. beautiful, cultured and yes....Las Malvinas belong to Argentina.....
> 
> 
> 
> Colonialism is over.....haven't you heard OP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got news for ya.
> Colonialism is over when you shit skinned retards beat white people.
> 
> Which isn't ever going to happen, so bring it the fuck on runt... and go back to the kitchen bitch, the men are having a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas belong to Argentine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Falklands are British.
> Or we'll beat the fucking shit out of Argentina again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas son Argentinas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say that until you're blue in the face.
> The Falkland Islands are british and they are going to stay that way
> 
> Of the entire UN security council, all but one of them are White, and only two of them are undemocratic, and both are enemies of Nato and Nato is more powerful.
> So go back to the kitchen, while the men debate.
Click to expand...





you are sick


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ice29 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are crazy OP
> 
> Argentina is a great country. beautiful, cultured and yes....Las Malvinas belong to Argentina.....
> 
> 
> 
> Colonialism is over.....haven't you heard OP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got news for ya.
> Colonialism is over when you shit skinned retards beat white people.
> 
> Which isn't ever going to happen, so bring it the fuck on runt... and go back to the kitchen bitch, the men are having a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas belong to Argentine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Falklands are British.
> Or we'll beat the fucking shit out of Argentina again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas son Argentinas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say that until you're blue in the face.
> The Falkland Islands are british and they are going to stay that way
> 
> Let me tell you something about the world.
> 
> Of the entire UN security council, all but one of them are White, and only two of them are undemocratic, and both are enemies of Nato and Nato is more powerful.
> So go back to the kitchen, while the men debate.
Click to expand...

You are not a man, and are probably terrible in the kitchen.  It's sad how many insecurities you have.


----------



## Alex.

Ice29 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are crazy OP
> 
> Argentina is a great country. beautiful, cultured and yes....Las Malvinas belong to Argentina.....
> 
> 
> 
> Colonialism is over.....haven't you heard OP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got news for ya.
> Colonialism is over when you shit skinned retards beat white people.
> 
> Which isn't ever going to happen, so bring it the fuck on runt... and go back to the kitchen bitch, the men are having a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas belong to Argentine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Falklands are British.
> Or we'll beat the fucking shit out of Argentina again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas son Argentinas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say that until you're blue in the face.
> The Falkland Islands are british and they are going to stay that way
> 
> Let me tell you something about the world.
> 
> Of the entire UN security council, all but one of them are White, and only two of them are undemocratic, and both are enemies of Nato and Nato is more powerful.
> So go back to the kitchen, while the men debate.
Click to expand...

Falklands belongs to Argentina


----------



## Ice29

TheOldSchool said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got news for ya.
> Colonialism is over when you shit skinned retards beat white people.
> 
> Which isn't ever going to happen, so bring it the fuck on runt... and go back to the kitchen bitch, the men are having a discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas belong to Argentine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Falklands are British.
> Or we'll beat the fucking shit out of Argentina again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas son Argentinas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say that until you're blue in the face.
> The Falkland Islands are british and they are going to stay that way
> 
> Let me tell you something about the world.
> 
> Of the entire UN security council, all but one of them are White, and only two of them are undemocratic, and both are enemies of Nato and Nato is more powerful.
> So go back to the kitchen, while the men debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not a man, and are probably terrible in the kitchen.  It's sad how many insecurities you have.
Click to expand...



If I were not a man, I wouldn't know about military weapons and the history of wars just like you don't.... which is obvious.

And if I were insecure, I wouldn't be talking to you.... nor be confident in what I have to say.


----------



## Ice29

Alex. said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got news for ya.
> Colonialism is over when you shit skinned retards beat white people.
> 
> Which isn't ever going to happen, so bring it the fuck on runt... and go back to the kitchen bitch, the men are having a discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas belong to Argentine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Falklands are British.
> Or we'll beat the fucking shit out of Argentina again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas son Argentinas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say that until you're blue in the face.
> The Falkland Islands are british and they are going to stay that way
> 
> Let me tell you something about the world.
> 
> Of the entire UN security council, all but one of them are White, and only two of them are undemocratic, and both are enemies of Nato and Nato is more powerful.
> So go back to the kitchen, while the men debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Falklands belongs to Argentina
Click to expand...



Come get them then.
Bring it on.


----------



## Alex.

Ice29 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas belong to Argentine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falklands are British.
> Or we'll beat the fucking shit out of Argentina again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas son Argentinas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say that until you're blue in the face.
> The Falkland Islands are british and they are going to stay that way
> 
> Let me tell you something about the world.
> 
> Of the entire UN security council, all but one of them are White, and only two of them are undemocratic, and both are enemies of Nato and Nato is more powerful.
> So go back to the kitchen, while the men debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a man, and are probably terrible in the kitchen.  It's sad how many insecurities you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I were not a man, I wouldn't know about military weapons, just like you don't.... which is obvious.
> 
> And if I were insecure, I wouldn't be talking to you.... nor be confident in what I have to say.
Click to expand...


and if you were sane you would not be talking this nonsense.


----------



## mdk

Ice29 said:


> And I'm from Pennsylvania, USA.



You're doing a piss poor job of representing the Commonwealth.


----------



## Ice29

Alex. said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Falklands are British.
> Or we'll beat the fucking shit out of Argentina again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas son Argentinas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say that until you're blue in the face.
> The Falkland Islands are british and they are going to stay that way
> 
> Let me tell you something about the world.
> 
> Of the entire UN security council, all but one of them are White, and only two of them are undemocratic, and both are enemies of Nato and Nato is more powerful.
> So go back to the kitchen, while the men debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a man, and are probably terrible in the kitchen.  It's sad how many insecurities you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I were not a man, I wouldn't know about military weapons, just like you don't.... which is obvious.
> 
> And if I were insecure, I wouldn't be talking to you.... nor be confident in what I have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and if you were sane you would not be talking this nonsense.
Click to expand...



Come get islands back....
 We have Eurofighter Typhoons,  Panavia Tornados,  F18 Super Hornets, F35,  and Multiple tank and artillery models, and the entire  NATO establishment the EU and the Commonwealth of Nations waiting for your arrival.


----------



## Alex.

Ice29 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Malvinas son Argentinas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can say that until you're blue in the face.
> The Falkland Islands are british and they are going to stay that way
> 
> Let me tell you something about the world.
> 
> Of the entire UN security council, all but one of them are White, and only two of them are undemocratic, and both are enemies of Nato and Nato is more powerful.
> So go back to the kitchen, while the men debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a man, and are probably terrible in the kitchen.  It's sad how many insecurities you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I were not a man, I wouldn't know about military weapons, just like you don't.... which is obvious.
> 
> And if I were insecure, I wouldn't be talking to you.... nor be confident in what I have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and if you were sane you would not be talking this nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come get islands back....
> We have Eurofighter Typhoons,  Panavia Tornados,  F18 Super Hornets, F35,  and Multiple tank and artillery models, and the entire  NATO establishment the EU and the Commonwealth of Nations waiting for your arrival.
Click to expand...

Even with your  military the Falklands are rightfully Argentine


----------



## Ice29

Alex. said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can say that until you're blue in the face.
> The Falkland Islands are british and they are going to stay that way
> 
> Let me tell you something about the world.
> 
> Of the entire UN security council, all but one of them are White, and only two of them are undemocratic, and both are enemies of Nato and Nato is more powerful.
> So go back to the kitchen, while the men debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not a man, and are probably terrible in the kitchen.  It's sad how many insecurities you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I were not a man, I wouldn't know about military weapons, just like you don't.... which is obvious.
> 
> And if I were insecure, I wouldn't be talking to you.... nor be confident in what I have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and if you were sane you would not be talking this nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come get islands back....
> We have Eurofighter Typhoons,  Panavia Tornados,  F18 Super Hornets, F35,  and Multiple tank and artillery models, and the entire  NATO establishment the EU and the Commonwealth of Nations waiting for your arrival.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with your  military the Falklands are rightfully Argentine
Click to expand...



That's factually incorrect, the Falkland islanders have been there before Argentina existed.
Look it up.

And no they are not rightfully anybodys, they are rightfully their own sovereignty....
They choose who they are with.

And if you, or Argentina wants a war, bring it on.

Because we're not going anywhere until the European establishment and authority in the world is over... and somebody else comes along and truly outclasses us and our way of life and technology.

And that simply isn't coming from poor 3rd world countries of stupid retards.


so fuck  you.


----------



## Ice29

And that also isn't coming from American Philadelphia minorities who are in charge of absolutely nothing, and who are also inferior to Europe either.


----------



## Alex.

Ice29 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not a man, and are probably terrible in the kitchen.  It's sad how many insecurities you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were not a man, I wouldn't know about military weapons, just like you don't.... which is obvious.
> 
> And if I were insecure, I wouldn't be talking to you.... nor be confident in what I have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and if you were sane you would not be talking this nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come get islands back....
> We have Eurofighter Typhoons,  Panavia Tornados,  F18 Super Hornets, F35,  and Multiple tank and artillery models, and the entire  NATO establishment the EU and the Commonwealth of Nations waiting for your arrival.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with your  military the Falklands are rightfully Argentine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's factually incorrect, the Falkland islanders have been there before Argentina existed.
> Look it up.
> 
> And no they are not rightfully anybodys, they are rightfully their own sovereignty....
> They choose who they are with.
> 
> And if you, or Argentina wants a war, bring it on.
> 
> Because we're not going anywhere until the European establishment and authority in the world is over... and somebody else comes along and truly outclasses us and our way of life and technology.
> 
> And that simply isn't coming from poor 3rd world countries of stupid retards.
> 
> 
> so fuck  you.
Click to expand...

You stuffy bastards are nothing but bullies. Falklands  are located in Argentina. Get your military out


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were not a man, I wouldn't know about military weapons, just like you don't.... which is obvious.
> 
> And if I were insecure, I wouldn't be talking to you.... nor be confident in what I have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you were sane you would not be talking this nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come get islands back....
> We have Eurofighter Typhoons,  Panavia Tornados,  F18 Super Hornets, F35,  and Multiple tank and artillery models, and the entire  NATO establishment the EU and the Commonwealth of Nations waiting for your arrival.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with your  military the Falklands are rightfully Argentine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's factually incorrect, the Falkland islanders have been there before Argentina existed.
> Look it up.
> 
> And no they are not rightfully anybodys, they are rightfully their own sovereignty....
> They choose who they are with.
> 
> And if you, or Argentina wants a war, bring it on.
> 
> Because we're not going anywhere until the European establishment and authority in the world is over... and somebody else comes along and truly outclasses us and our way of life and technology.
> 
> And that simply isn't coming from poor 3rd world countries of stupid retards.
> 
> 
> so fuck  you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stuffy bastards are nothing but bullies. Falklands  are located in Argentina. Get your military out
Click to expand...


I agree with you

The OP is a troll.


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> and if you were sane you would not be talking this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come get islands back....
> We have Eurofighter Typhoons,  Panavia Tornados,  F18 Super Hornets, F35,  and Multiple tank and artillery models, and the entire  NATO establishment the EU and the Commonwealth of Nations waiting for your arrival.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with your  military the Falklands are rightfully Argentine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's factually incorrect, the Falkland islanders have been there before Argentina existed.
> Look it up.
> 
> And no they are not rightfully anybodys, they are rightfully their own sovereignty....
> They choose who they are with.
> 
> And if you, or Argentina wants a war, bring it on.
> 
> Because we're not going anywhere until the European establishment and authority in the world is over... and somebody else comes along and truly outclasses us and our way of life and technology.
> 
> And that simply isn't coming from poor 3rd world countries of stupid retards.
> 
> 
> so fuck  you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stuffy bastards are nothing but bullies. Falklands  are located in Argentina. Get your military out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you
> 
> The OP is a troll.
Click to expand...

Not a very good one at that


----------



## Ice29

Alex. said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were not a man, I wouldn't know about military weapons, just like you don't.... which is obvious.
> 
> And if I were insecure, I wouldn't be talking to you.... nor be confident in what I have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you were sane you would not be talking this nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come get islands back....
> We have Eurofighter Typhoons,  Panavia Tornados,  F18 Super Hornets, F35,  and Multiple tank and artillery models, and the entire  NATO establishment the EU and the Commonwealth of Nations waiting for your arrival.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with your  military the Falklands are rightfully Argentine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's factually incorrect, the Falkland islanders have been there before Argentina existed.
> Look it up.
> 
> And no they are not rightfully anybodys, they are rightfully their own sovereignty....
> They choose who they are with.
> 
> And if you, or Argentina wants a war, bring it on.
> 
> Because we're not going anywhere until the European establishment and authority in the world is over... and somebody else comes along and truly outclasses us and our way of life and technology.
> 
> And that simply isn't coming from poor 3rd world countries of stupid retards.
> 
> 
> so fuck  you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stuffy bastards are nothing but bullies. Falklands  are located in Argentina. Get your military out
Click to expand...



Make us get our military out


----------



## Challenger

TheOldSchool said:


> The people they stole their land and resources from probably have a different opinion.



Interestingly enough, the Falkands were uninhabited when the last bunch of British colonists arrived. The U.S. Navy had obliterated the last Spanish attempt to colonise the Islands a decade or two before; thanks Yanks!


----------

